# I Need Your Opinion, Please Help Me !!!



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

As you all know I am making a Halloween prop for My Daughter's B-Day .
And for some reason I just cann't get the look I want.

I am Trying to make him look sunburned and weathered like all he does all day is dig graves. I know I have to dirty his Clothes up. But I am Talking about his face. What coloring do you think I should add or delete from him to make him look like he should.
I just can not seam to get it right.

so, I truly need your opinions on what you think I should do.
Am just having a hard time, Please Help me.I want Her to be proud of me.

and Please dont worry about Hurting my feelings be honest !!!


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't know.. looks ok to me.. here are some links to wrinkled old men.
http://www.ecologic.org/images/content/wrinkled_man.jpg
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_154/1181517011Wf151f.jpg
http://www.phototravels.net/egypt/egypt-p/egypt-p-005.3.jpg


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

he looks pretty good to me. don't know how gruesome you want it to be, but weathered and sunburned might include some sores and blisters. so some splotchy red with a stipple sponge might be good.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

After looking at this a bit.. maybe wipe it down with a darker brown/orange so it only stays in the cracks and indetations.. high spots will alway be brighter than low spots..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with airscapes about the brown/orange, but be careful with the orange, maybe a dark red would be better. The purple lips and under eye doesnt look good to me at all. Again maybe a dark red would be better. White eyebrows would help also. Cutting strips of spider webbing comes to mind. Over all it looks good, your down to the fine points now and they are the hard part.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I actually think the face color looks ok as is, just change the purple like BD said, and add the white eyebrows to contrast the face color and you should be good to go. On a side note, I always felt a grave digger would be pale and sallow. Like he only digs graves at night.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I Value Everyone opinions Thanks so much for your Help!!!

I do plan to add crepe hair and eyebrows but since it is Dragon Skin and is the face compound you have to put the hair and dirt smudges on last.

Dr M you are a Hoot, this guy is so busy he works around the clock....


side remark: does anyone know why I don't get any emailed notice when I post stuff, when you have commented on this forum..Thanks


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Blinky I think he is great as is. but agreethat maybe the purple is what is throwing it off.

but you did a great job!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I think Doc is right about diggers working at night so the grave would be ready in the morning.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

I think he looks great as is. Besides, once your daughter puts him outside, the weathering will only make it look better.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

playfx said:


> I think Doc is right about diggers working at night so the grave would be ready in the morning.


I know Sweety, but someone has to stay and fill the graves back in. After all we cannn't have the dead walking around now can we? lol
Here is the Grave I made to go with him.










And here is his shovel, I still have to fiberglass with cheesecloth the spade part and put resin mixed with topsoil on the shape. So it looks like he is filling in the grave.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I think he looks good, if you want a sunburn look add some red on the nose, top of ears, cheeks but I really don't think you need it, once you get the hair on it will look fine.
I like the holedigger also, nice job!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

yep,its amazing what you can do with PVC pipe,pantyhose and Great Stuff a little cardboard and some chicken wire and last but not least duct tape.

I want to Thank everyone again for their input, Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Heyya Blinky. I'm a fan of your work. 

I like your paint job. The white hair is a nice option. Grey may be able to be seen better. ?

The lips may be a bit purple for outside whether...maybe a brownish on the lips. Sunburn is more for people who don't get out as much as this guy, methinks. He is used to the weatehr and has turned his skin leathery.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Here is what Uncle Ernie Looks like now. I darken his cheeks and added eyebrows and a moustache. altho the eyebrows are white I may add some gray in them to make them show up better.Tell me what you think Gang...

SS: Carol is still trying to talk me out of my SR gift, lol
























Dane thought he needed glasses to look like Gr-Paw,lol
I think he looks like a Muppet...


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I would like to take a Moment to:

_Thank Everyone From the Bottom Of My Heart_ for Helping make Diane's Birthday Present the Best it Can Be..

I Love Ya All.. Thanks So Much. Blinky


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Imagine all the places the sun would hit him: the tops of the ears, top of the nose, top of the chin... maybe a little rosacea on the tip of the nose. Some beard stubble. His face looks to be too much of all the same color & texture right now. Ease some of the color out of some of the smaller wrinkles, keeping the strong folds heavily colored. Wrinkles have a top light and a shadow; that's how you get the effect on human skin. He needs the same. And the lips should be paler. He really does look great though. All you need is fine tuning.

He looks like a doppelganger for Jim of "Taxi"! LOL. Seriously- he must have take a looooong time & lots of attention to detail. Congrats!!

d5


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

lol. I thought he looked like the muppet in the gambler video with Kenny Roger


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

*Uncle Ernie The Grave Digger is Done !!!!*

Now that Uncle Ernie Is Done I went and set him up today. Here are some pic's of him and My little Helper who enjoyed dirtying him up,lol

Dane said "Mommy doesn't let me get that dirty, I have to ask first"..lol But we sure did have some fun today getting Ernie Dirty.. Note the dirt smudges on Dane he had a blast..once he asked Mom


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. You finished that soooo fast!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks nice blink, you could keep him up all year working in the yard.


----------

